# Marvell 6440 / 6480 chipset (SAS / disk controllers)



## alcor001 (Apr 19, 2011)

Forgive me in advance if I am asking this in the wrong forum or it has already been addressed, but I haven't seen this discussed since January - the marvell 6440/6480 chipsets ... are they not supported using *mvs.ko*  I have seen a lot of old posts regarding the Marvell disk controller chipsets, but these are from over a year ago and seem to affect older (pre version 8) builds - I am running _*FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE*_ with a build date of _*Sun Apr 10 18:37:02 PDT 2011*_

If they are not, does anyone know if there are plans to add support anytime soon?

Are there any work arounds to get this chipset working?

Thanks in advance!


----------

